# Mucus problem



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

So for almost a year now i have suffered with access mucus when going to the toilet

obviously mucus is a daily part of when going to the toilet but I have too much.

When I go to the toilet and wipe, I am wiping mucus.

I have wet sounding gassy farts quite often and sometimes feel discomfort and bloated often

The mucus doesn't smell too great and sometimes I have to go to the toilet and wipe as I can become quite damn and have a wet feeling in my bottom.

I have been to the doctors and they had no idea what it could be, I described the mucus was an orangy colour and often you can see it covering my stool and it doesn't smell very good either.

I did a test to see if it was bacteria or something and the tests came back negative and showed normal.

I am so confused as to what it could be as I do not suffer any pain, See no blood and my bowel movement is pretty normal.

It's stressful for an 18 year old who would like to date and things to have to go through this..

I will go and see my doctor again soon but I am confused as to what else we can do because I can not live with this all my life and I want it to go away, I assumed and hoped after almost a year it would but nope.

Any one got any advice or anything?

.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

I occasionally get the same problem. The way I see it is that the mucus is one of the less disturbing symptoms of IBS, and hence I'm not too worried about treating it.

I've copied and pasted this bit from a website that seems like a reliable source- http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs_ez/

Some people with IBS have only diarrhea or only constipation. Some people have symptoms of both diarrhea and constipation or have diarrhea sometimes and constipation other times. People often have symptoms after eating a meal.

Other symptoms of IBS are


whitish *mucus-*a clear liquid made by the *intestines-*in the stool
a swollen or bloated abdomen
the feeling that you haven't finished a bowel movement 

I don't have any advice to give on how to treat this.......maybe if you wrote about the other symptoms that you're experiencing(if there are other symptoms) then your question would be easier to answer.........I would suggest you maintain a healthy diet, which is in my experience the best treatment for IBS, and see how things are in a few months.

But good luck! I am 18 myself and i can understand what you mean, about not being able to do the stuff that other teenagers can do.


----------



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't actually think I have IBS, my bowel movement is fine and I don't have constipation nor diarrhoea. I just constantly feel gassy and I feel like i dont know how to explain it i just feel bubbly inside that area like i always feel like I need to fart but I don't and if i do its a wet fart which at first i was like oh just nothing but having it for over 9 months with an Orange mucus is just annoying. I don't know what it is, I mean if it was something I eat i'd imagine t would go away sometimes and come back again other time when I come in contact with that food but its just constant


----------



## Wren190 (Aug 9, 2014)

I usually find certain foods have the same effect on me. It's best to stay away from onion or garlic (fried veg of any kind is just as bad for me too). Try gradually eliminating food from your diet to find what might be causing it. Hope this helps


----------



## hmusic28 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have this problem as well and it really sucks. I have this issue about once or twice a week and I will probably see my doctor soon to check and see if everything is ok.


----------

